# PCUT creation CT630



## TVS

Hi peeps. me again lol  
Well as from joining this great forum i`ve learned a lot, and since i`m doing t-shirts and such, and useing 2 x printers useing one with pigment ink and one with sublie, well i`ve noticed and read a few post on the vinyl cutters, and love the look of some of the T`s peeps have made and they look great.
As i`m already doing cups and mugs and plates ect, and its all going quite good  
I`ve decided to now go and buy a vinyl cutter to go with the heat press i have.
I only wanted a normal one to test it all out with, and so didnt want to spend 2 much, but didnt want to get a small A4 size one.
After searching and watching and bidding on some, i came across a PCUT creation CT630 which had just been put up on ebay on saturday night around 12 midnight UK time, and thought wow thats cheap and so with in less than it been up for 2 mins i bought it.
Its 2nd user, but only been used a dozen times, and the seller made a mistake in the item been listed as he told me the starting price was supposed to be 70 pounds but he had set a previous item on buy it now and forgot so i`ve now got a PCUT creation CT630 as new for 85 including recorded mail  
Now as this is going to be used for t-shirts and car decals ect, i would like the help of yous again in what type of vinyl i need to do T`s with ?
I`ve read members use three such items MultiCut or Spectracut or theroflex 
All i need is to know what is best for me to use with it and what gives the best results, and also i`ll have to try find a UK supplyer.
Thanks again to all in advance.
Regards
Jim


----------



## Chani

It seems that just about everyone that uses MultiCut are very happy with it, especially that it comes in 19" or 20" (can't remember) widths. 

We use ThermoFlex Plus generally, but we're testing other brands as well.

Personally I wouldn't touch Spectra. There are some happy customers, but they've had quite a few problems in the past, and Josh himself said he prefers Eco Film, also from Impritables.

About your plotter. I've heard of that brand before, but I don't know a lot about it, but for the price, it seems like you may have a good starter machine! 

The one thing that I'd be leary of that cutter, tho, is if it measures your media size (width and length). Without that feature it could be pretty frustrating, especially if you run short on a job and your media just falls right out of your plotter before it's done cutting.

And I'm sure you also know that it won't do contour cuts on inkjet transfers.

If you have any questions about the actual process of applying apparel vinyl, I'd be happy to assist you, as I'm sure many many other people would, too.


----------



## freemane1

I have the CT630 and so far I don't have any complaints. I am just now starting to cut for t-shirts and I will be using Sissal easy weed to start and see how it goes. Enjoy your cutter.

Freeman


----------



## TVS

Thanks Chani m8 i just knew you would be the first to answer lol   
This cutter/plotter system is the 24" version & information on it on the net says It will cut any vinyl product you need from 60micron cast to tough reflective films and even sandblast rubber, what ever that is lol.
It has a top speed of 400mm per second and the width ect is as follows 630mm Cutting Width, 700mm Media Width, 800mm Cutting Speed, and 500 grams of force.
The person who sold me it said all i will need is a programme to use it with, as he had a disk with Signblazer Elements software but can not find it, but also mentioned that it can use illistrator and CorelDraw 9 ect and other software.
I`ll be buying some blades for it ect soon, but does come with one and leads ect but i might need the drivers for it so will be needing some help and i`m very greatfull for your help chani 
I dont want to buy the wrong vinyl and so why i asked you guys and gals as have always been steared in the right direction.
So if you can help m8 i`ll be more than happy, thanks.
Jim


----------



## freemane1

You can purchase Sign Blazer thorugh US Cutter. The have three different programs and I have Elements which so far is all I have needed. If you buy your blades from ebay just be sure they are Roland compatible and the most used is 45 degree. If you need any more info just hollar.

Freeman


----------



## Chani

Another software that you might look into is SignCut X2. It acts as a plugin for CorelDRAW. I can't guarantee its compatability with your plotter, but they do have a list of plotters that it will work with. 

You can either purchase that software for $340 or use their subscription service which costs $49/yr. Personally I'd go with the subscription because by the time you've paid the $340, you've gotten 7 years out of it.  The only thing you'd need to consider with that, tho, is the subscription requires internet access, so if you did tradeshows or any carnivals, you wouldn't be able to cut without internet access.


----------



## TVS

Thanks freemane1 m8 in regards to the Roland compatible blades i`ll make a note of that.
I`ll have to see if i can get my hands on Sign Blazer ect, but not sure if i need a driver for the cutter so did u need to install a driver for yours ??
And is Sign Blazer all i need ?
Thanks for any help 

@ Chani
WOW thats some price tag for just a software  
I did read about SignCut X2 earlyer on tonight on the net as i done my searching, but will do more searching tommorow on it and yes i agree the subscription service option does seem best.
I have a wifi laptop vaio that i could use, but i wont be doing any shows, just home use for me  not that far ahead yet lol.
Thanks both of yous, i`m very much greatfull and will continue on searching.

Jim


----------



## maddog9022

i love my pcuts. mine came with signblazer and i like it. i dont use it to creat designs. i use corel for that and import it into signblazer. so far i have no complaints on the pcuts. it has done everything i have asked it to. it will be fine if you are using it for shirts and decals/signs.

you will be happy with it.


----------



## freemane1

Sign Blazer is all you will need and after you istall it you really don't need the internet for anything as far as just working within the program. I have a lot of cliparts that I use so there is no reason for me to sign onto the net.


----------



## mrdavid

Hi I just won one on Ebay and will have soon and just got my laptop it is HP I would like to know if any one has there Pcut connect to laptop and did they have any problems with it


----------



## freemane1

If you can load it to a laptop it would be the thing to do that way you can take it to sales and make things on the spot. My laptop crashed about the time I got my cutter and I wasn't able to do that. You can go into US Cutter forum and get a wealth of info.


----------



## mrdavid

I have sign up there just thought some one here could help first


----------



## maddog9022

mrdavid said:


> Hi I just won one on Ebay and will have soon and just got my laptop it is HP I would like to know if any one has there Pcut connect to laptop and did they have any problems with it


 
i have my cutter hooked up to my laptop. it is a hp also. works better than the desktop i had it hooked up to. it is nice to beable to work infront of the tv of someting and then beable to just move the laptop to my cutter.


----------



## TVS

Thanks to all for the help, got my signblazer software and will use as mentioned here, as i have been reading.
Greta the way you get the help on the forum here i just cant say thanks enough.

Is there a reliable UK seller that any UK members know of in the UK were i can buy my vinyl from ect ?
I would be realy greatfull as there is only one or two on ebay and they want like 6 pounds + postage for a A4 sheet of flex.
Seems very expensive here in the uk for stuff and so i know there must be a seller of such that other UK members use and would be greatfull for the info.

Jim


----------



## Chani

Yikes! That's a LOT of money for such a small piece of vinyl!!! 

We pay just three times that much for 15" x 5 yards!

I wish I knew of a UK supplier for you. Have you tried posting in the UK-specific forum?


----------



## TVS

Hi all, got cutter after a long dispute with seller and such, but finaly arrived.
Is there a driver that i can use for it ? and were cna i get it from ?
I have installed the cutter and useing a trial version of the signblazer when i try to do anying it say: can not open the output device. error initialzing cutter.   
Also the cutter came with no blades so will have to get some but there is some sort of pen in the system and seems to work when i try the buttons ect.
Any help very much gratfull.
Jim


----------



## freemane1

Jim you have to get in touch with US Cutter for the install disc I think you can get one for $89.00 or get the pro version for around $400.00. The seller should have given you the disc because it really doesn't do them much good. You can only run it on one computer at a time unless you pay the price of another one. The plotter pen is a lot of fun to play around with and it also gives you an idea of how the design will cut. Good luck.

Freeman


----------



## TVS

Hi yea freemane1 m8, well it looks like i`ve been give a copy of the programme to be honest and loks like its been printed on a printable disk and no code or anything with it.
Cant complain i suppose as i got the machine so cheap.
So all i ned realy is purchase Sign Blazer elements thorugh US Cutters and will this work and install such drivers that i need for it ?
I also need the Roland compatible 45 degree angle blades and i see them on a site that sell them here in the uk for 29.99 + vat and can i use the pen holder system or am i best to get the steel one ?
Thanks freemane1 for all your help m8.
Jim


----------



## kenimes

freemane1 said:


> Jim you have to get in touch with US Cutter for the install disc I think you can get one for $89.00 or get the pro version for around $400.00. The seller should have given you the disc because it really doesn't do them much good. You can only run it on one computer at a time unless you pay the price of another one. The plotter pen is a lot of fun to play around with and it also gives you an idea of how the design will cut. Good luck.
> 
> Freeman


If you received a cutter without blades, we would be happy to ship you some at no cost. It should have come with a 3-pack.

You should not have to buy a copy of SignBlazer, it should have come with one. Make sure you uninstall the trial version if you downloaded one, before you install the version that came with the cutter.


----------



## TVS

Hi kenimes
I think you have got my post mixed up friend, as the cutter was bought 2nd hand via ebay and not bought from yourself unless you are the person who sold it to me  
So i cant be excepting any blades from you for free of cost and shipping as this is a kind gesture but you never sold me it ?
The cutter was sold with out software not with any.

Ok here is what i have been trying this afternoon today, the PCUT Creation system i have is the printer type lead one, not a USB version, and i have tryed a few settings and such like LTP1 ect but with out any luck, on 2 ocasions it said sending but done nothing.
I have done a test useing the on board LCD board system and it went through a testing mode ect so i gather its working, but my issue is a driver for it i think.
Its just that i dont want to be going and buying blades and software and such if it doesnt work as it will be a waste of money.
The LCD display and such seems to be working fine and i can move the cutter blade system left and right ect and it says ON LINE and such so i think i`m right in saying it is working.

I`m realy confused now lol, do i need to buy a disk with a driver or will a software have the drivers on it for me ?
If so i`m quite happy to buy it from US cutters as freemane1 mentioned.
I will go for the subscription service which costs $49/yr as our friend Chani mentioned, as its a great deal.
Just i dont want to jump in and buy it all untill i know it is defonrtly working.
Thanks all and hopefully some one answer these questions tonight so i can go buy stuff, as geting itchie hands and fingers lol.

Jim


----------



## kenimes

Shoot. If you did not get it from us, then yea, I couldn't send you replacement blades or software without charging. The PCut will work with SignBlazer as long as it gets configured properly.


----------



## TVS

Thanks kenimes.
Well setting this up to connect to the pc via the lead is murder lol.
If you knowe of some were that i can get the right information on configureing the system with the pc i would be very greatfull.
So what i understand is that it will work with SignBlazer and i`ll get that but di i need a driver disk ? or will SignBlazer install it all for me.
Thanks again and i know its loads of questions, but i will get there in the end with help 
BTW done the pen test with the machine test useing the main controls on the Pcut and it worked and done it so i know its just a set up and configuring the com port thats the issue.

Thanks again for any help


----------



## kenimes

TVS said:


> Thanks kenimes.
> Well setting this up to connect to the pc via the lead is murder lol.
> If you knowe of some were that i can get the right information on configureing the system with the pc i would be very greatfull.
> So what i understand is that it will work with SignBlazer and i`ll get that but di i need a driver disk ? or will SignBlazer install it all for me.
> Thanks again and i know its loads of questions, but i will get there in the end with help
> BTW done the pen test with the machine test useing the main controls on the Pcut and it worked and done it so i know its just a set up and configuring the com port thats the issue.
> 
> Thanks again for any help


 
SignBlazer will install the appropriate USB driver when installed, but with a Serial or Parallel connection there are no drivers to install, just pick the correct port in the cutter setup window.

There is also great support through our forums at Welcome to the Frontpage, then click on the forum link at the top.


----------



## TVS

Ahh brill thanks m8, i just didnt want to ask were ect as for advertising and such and didnt want to encourage advertising on the forum.  
I`ll go now and sign up and have a look, thanks m8 will post back how i get on, and then order my SignBlazer.
The only problem i`m having seems to be the Serial or Parallel connection issue as no cutter setup window has popped up, but you might be refearing to the SignBlazer sftware.
Thabks again.
Jim


----------



## maddog9022

when i got my pcuts i got a seperate cd with the manual and drivers on them. i am sure if you contact us cutters they would send you that cd for free. i also think you can download it from there site.

the error you are getting is because of the driver. i had the same thing happen to me when i first got mine.

good luck


----------



## kenimes

TVS said:


> Ahh brill thanks m8, i just didnt want to ask were ect as for advertising and such and didnt want to encourage advertising on the forum.
> I`ll go now and sign up and have a look, thanks m8 will post back how i get on, and then order my SignBlazer.
> The only problem i`m having seems to be the Serial or Parallel connection issue as no cutter setup window has popped up, but you might be refearing to the SignBlazer sftware.
> Thabks again.
> Jim


If using the Serial connection, just plug it in and tell the software you are using COM1. Nothing will pop up, and no drivers need to be loaded, it communicates with the software directly.


----------



## maddog9022

kenimes said:


> If using the Serial connection, just plug it in and tell the software you are using COM1. Nothing will pop up, and no drivers need to be loaded, it communicates with the software directly.


 
i know my pcuts just has a usb connection.


----------



## kenimes

maddog9022 said:


> i know my pcuts just has a usb connection.


 
In this case, drivers must be loaded.


----------



## TVS

I posted for the help kenimes m8 on US cutters and have had one reply, but when i have gone to try pay the yearly fee system for the software i cant see it ?
I can see the buy system and store and the $89 price tag, but is this sent out via mail ? or digital delevery.
Reason i say this is there is a UK based place that i can pay 49 UK pounds and get the software via digital delevery but paypal does not cover this type of transaction but the seller is goos and has good feedback.
If i was to get digital delevery can i save the software onto disk in case i need formate the pc ect ?
Just that i will have my new blades in 2 days and will be all set to try geting it to work but want to buy the software signblazer elements as has been advised to me here by members and works with my PCUT system.
Then its just trying to get the Serial or Parallel connection set up to the right one and i should be up and runing.
Thanks for all the help it i`m realy greatfull.

Jim


----------



## TVS

Hi all again  

Ok got my Signblazer Element software today and registered it and all seems working fine  

Now the only issue i`m having is as follows and hopefully some one can guide or help me in it as i know i`m nearly done and got it working ......









The above picture is the type of lead i have with my cutter both on pc and cutter so i chose this as the main selected port, but when i tryed cutting the test page it never picked up the cutter useing the signblazer software.
I have tryed many if not all the settings on the signblazer set up cutter and tryed all the coms and ports bust still nothing.
Now the strang thing is that i originaly have my Epson D88 printer on the same LTP port and it works fine with its own LTP lead, and when i decided to close the signblazer proggy, low and behold i cold see the printer in the bottom right hand corner showing a red question mark.
When i have clicked on this it is showen me the file i was trying to send to the cutter but the computer was trying to use the printer instead of the cutter.
So i know its something to do with the settings on the pc and i`m hoping some members can help.
I do have a LPT to COM lead, which i can use the LTP parallel part on the cutter and the COM end to my pc but would i need to uninstall the software first before i use the lead due to when i installed the software i set it to LTP port and not COM port ??
Would be great if i could as then i could use the printer on the LTP port but makes no difference and i now know it has to be eather the settings on the pc as it thinks i`m printing and its not found the cutter.
Thanks very much for any further help as i know i`m not far from geting it all linked up and working.

Jim


----------



## hdstan

hi,just want to add my 2 cents,i own 2 creation pcuts and love them.I do swap meets and fairs in the summer so my cutters get moved around alot.Should my pcut break i could replace the whole machine cheaper than i could repair my roland.One word of caution though,my first pcut uses the roland type blade and my other one uses a mimaki type blade.They came that way.You may want to check yours before you order blades.Anyway good luck with your new machine,your going to love vinyl cutting. cheers stan


----------



## dodank

hdstan said:


> hi,just want to add my 2 cents,i own 2 creation pcuts and love them.I do swap meets and fairs in the summer so my cutters get moved around alot.Should my pcut break i could replace the whole machine cheaper than i could repair my roland.One word of caution though,my first pcut uses the roland type blade and my other one uses a mimaki type blade.They came that way.You may want to check yours before you order blades.Anyway good luck with your new machine,your going to love vinyl cutting. cheers stan


thanks for that post. i just bought one on friday from us cutters. i hope it works out for me, right now i have an 8 inch craft robo. i was leery at first juging form some post on the forum but they sell a lot so they must be doing something right.
thanks again


----------



## TVS

Just found out from the person that i bought the cutter from that i need a Blue disk with pcut creation on it....
I`m thinking this is some sort of driver or such, but the person tells me that i can buy this disk and once i install it the cutter will work fine.
Hopefully some one can guide me to were i might be able to buy this or download it.

Jim


----------



## TVS

Well i`ve found out i didnt need the blue disk as it is just for use with USB version of the cutter.
Still i downloaded it and tryed it but no luck  
Tryed changing the baud rate on the cutter from 9600 and 19200 and still no go, and i`m now lead to beleave that the on board bord might be blowen or gone  
Be carefull were you buy these cutters and from whom, as i`ve now put in a request for my money back from the seller as it is from what i`ve been told a isses that could`nt of happen in transit and must of been a issue with it before i bought it as its been tested on all issues and ways.
Still willing to hear any more susgestions.

Jim


----------



## TVS

Me again lol
Ok done full format on pc and tryed cutter but still nothing.
So i`m thinking its eather the lead or possably the motherboard....
What type of lead would i need ? remembering that my cutter is the parellel LPT printer type lead, will a normal printer lead work ?
Also can i say buy a parellel LPT type lead with a USB end, in other words a LPT to USB lead and will this work ?
Failing this i think it will be a motherboard, and also is the a side plate that i can use to say change the LTP plate to a USB plate ?
Sorry for all the questions but its trying to see were this leads as i`ve bought it and not geting money back for it so i might as well try all the main paths b4 i jump into geting a new motherboard for the unit.

Thanks again Jim


----------



## wormil

Make sure the port is enabled in the bios. You can check this at startup, there will be a quick screen flash that will say _press <whatever key> for setup_.


----------



## maddog9022

TVS said:


> Me again lol
> Ok done full format on pc and tryed cutter but still nothing.
> So i`m thinking its eather the lead or possably the motherboard....
> What type of lead would i need ? remembering that my cutter is the parellel LPT printer type lead, will a normal printer lead work ?
> Also can i say buy a parellel LPT type lead with a USB end, in other words a LPT to USB lead and will this work ?
> Failing this i think it will be a motherboard, and also is the a side plate that i can use to say change the LTP plate to a USB plate ?
> Sorry for all the questions but its trying to see were this leads as i`ve bought it and not geting money back for it so i might as well try all the main paths b4 i jump into geting a new motherboard for the unit.
> 
> Thanks again Jim


 
have you tried buying a new usb cord?


----------



## freemane1

I didn't have any luck at all with the usb port. I tried it first and couldn't get it to do anything so I switched to the parallel port and no problems at all.

Freeman


----------



## Glocko

Jimmy,
I see from your ebay prof that you're in Liverpool, your best bet for vinyl etc is Mulberry who are over in Birkenhead (Market Street).
I'm in Bebington and have just started doing shirts with vinyl for a niche market I'm connected with. If you want to share ideas, problems, etc etc call me on 641 9200 (you know the code)
Cheers and good luck
Paul


----------



## TVS

Hi paul m8, no problems m8 will do so and save the info you provided 
Yes they are good but i`ve since then found an even better cheaper supplyer and spoke to them and been offer vinyl as little as 60p a mtr and am still trying to sort some sort of business deal with them and will let you know 


Back to the cutter, well i`ve found out the cutter is part of the HK version of the cutters and is the Kcut version, and told i would need some drivers to get it up and runing, so hopefully i will get it up and runing soon, but still nothing as yet.
Please keep posting in regards to help as i still need it as much as i can get.
Got all the goods here now including blades and vinyl and software ect ect but a none working cutter 

Jim


----------



## uscutter

Machines from USCutter come with a Roland type blade holder. All other machines come with a Mimaki type blade holder. If you have a unit with a Mimaki type blade holder, it is older, as there are no other sellers in the US that currently sell PCUT machines.



hdstan said:


> hi,just want to add my 2 cents,i own 2 creation pcuts and love them.I do swap meets and fairs in the summer so my cutters get moved around alot.Should my pcut break i could replace the whole machine cheaper than i could repair my roland.One word of caution though,my first pcut uses the roland type blade and my other one uses a mimaki type blade.They came that way.You may want to check yours before you order blades.Anyway good luck with your new machine,your going to love vinyl cutting. cheers stan


----------



## TVS

Hi marcus
Well i`m now in the process of trying to get my money back for the cutter as the machine i have had checked and been told it is a none working one  
Realy thought it might be something like a driver or lead but now tryed everything there is and still wont work so took to a main cutter supplyer that had one there and they check it in front of me and it is now proven it is a none working machine.
I`ve now asked for a full refund and told the seller it has been modefied, as the compnay checked the serial system ect against something on the net and it was not made even for th UK.
So it just goes to prove that when you think you see a deal it is not always the case, and i`m proof of that regretfully.  
So now just waiting for a refund and will buy a new one, and i mean NEW lol.
Thanks to all for the help.

BTW just wanted to know if hot flex is any good and if these proces are good ..
1 - 4 sheets £1.39 per sheet 
5 - 9 sheets £1.36 per sheet 
10 - 19 sheets £1.33 per sheet 
20+ sheets £1.29 per sheet 
All prices are ex VAT and for 500x220mm wide sheets.

And would it be cheaper to get such from the UK and what price would it be.

Jim


----------



## mrdavid

Hi I just got mine and cant get it running from my PC set it up with parallel port and still no luck


----------



## dodank

mrdavid said:


> Hi I just got mine and cant get it running from my PC set it up with parallel port and still no luck


hey mr. david
what problems are u having maybe i can help


----------



## mrdavid

it wont cut


----------



## mrdavid

got it all set up but when I send some thing to cut it wont do it


----------



## dodank

mrdavid said:


> got it all set up but when I send some thing to cut it wont do it


i sent u a PM


----------



## mrdavid

ok I am up and running thanks to dodank


----------



## mrdavid

will that did not last back to finding out why my cutter is not cutting if there is any one out there please help LOL


----------



## uscutter

Mr David, Did you buy your machine from us (USCutter), if so, we are happy to offer phone support.



mrdavid said:


> will that did not last back to finding out why my cutter is not cutting if there is any one out there please help LOL


----------



## mrdavid

yes I did dont have number


----------



## uscutter

Toll-free: 888-640-0720
Local: 425-481-3555

Ext. 3 for technical support.

Hours are M-F 9:00AM - 3:00PM Pacific time. We are here later, but tend to reserve the last hour for catching up with voicemail.

We also offer weekend support through our helpdesk site at:
USCutter - Powered By Kayako SupportSuite.



mrdavid said:


> yes I did dont have number


----------



## mrdavid

ok now I am having fun with the cutter Thanks Marcus for helping me when you could have waited for monday and had some one else help me


----------



## freemane1

Good to hear you're up and running. I know I would be lost without mine.

Freeman


----------



## Dejavutoo

Hi, 
I'm new, so I hope you don't mind my jumping into the middle of this thread. I bought a used CT630. It came with WinpcSign and the usb dongle. I have also downloaded Pltdraw and a demo of Sign Tools 3 which runs in Corel Draw. 

I don't have a serial db9 or db25 port on my computer so I bought a usb to rs232 cable from Radio shack and one from Belkin.

My problem is I can not get any of these programs to make the machine cut. Pltdraw says it can't find the cutter. WinPCSign locks up, and Sign Tools 3 appears to work and makes the lights blink on the Belkin cable, but no action at the Cutter.

I can turn the Cutter on and off line and I can move the carriage with the controls and I can get it to cut a little rectange with the self test.

I'm wondering if I have a problem with the cutter or I just haven't gotten the right software yet or set it up properly.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Georg


----------



## dodank

Dejavutoo said:


> Hi,
> I'm new, so I hope you don't mind my jumping into the middle of this thread. I bought a used CT630. It came with WinpcSign and the usb dongle. I have also downloaded Pltdraw and a demo of Sign Tools 3 which runs in Corel Draw.
> 
> I don't have a serial db9 or db25 port on my computer so I bought a usb to rs232 cable from Radio shack and one from Belkin.
> 
> My problem is I can not get any of these programs to make the machine cut. Pltdraw says it can't find the cutter. WinPCSign locks up, and Sign Tools 3 appears to work and makes the lights blink on the Belkin cable, but no action at the Cutter.
> 
> I can turn the Cutter on and off line and I can move the carriage with the controls and I can get it to cut a little rectange with the self test.
> 
> I'm wondering if I have a problem with the cutter or I just haven't gotten the right software yet or set it up properly.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Georg


y don't u try the signblazer software. i actually didn't have any luck getting my usb to work with the cutter so i went strait serial port. it has worked flawlessly. that usb cable didn't work for me at all. i hear some have gotten it to work just fine. but i think more users go strait serial cable. let me know if it helps


----------



## freemane1

I would have to agree with dodank. Try the serial port and it will probably solve your problem. I had no luck with the USB.


----------



## mrdavid

will I will see how good US CUTTER is my Pcutter just died last night and it needs to be replaced motor has burn up in it while I was talking with Marcus the owner of the company now have to wait tell monday to see what they are going to do I do love the cutter and just got to where I could use it to and it is only three weeks old


----------



## dodank

mrdavid said:


> will I will see how good US CUTTER is my Pcutter just died last night and it needs to be replaced motor has burn up in it while I was talking with Marcus the owner of the company now have to wait tell monday to see what they are going to do I do love the cutter and just got to where I could use it to and it is only three weeks old


ok david what happened. what were u doing to make it burn up like that. u r scaring me.


----------



## mrdavid

will I was cutting stars on anther post when Marcus ask me to make some changes and I did and when it was cutting it died he knows about it now have to wait tell monday so they can do what ever they can do


----------



## mrdavid

I will keep ever one posted to what the out come is its no big deal it can happin to any one. this is why they call me the Mad Scientist becouse I am all ways testing stuff out and giving feed back to what happins


----------



## Dejavutoo

Hi
Thanks for the responses. I wanted to try and get the usb-rs232 cable to work because I don't have a regular serial port on my computer. 

Tomorrow I'll get out an old laptop that has a serial port and try that with some of the software and see if it works. If it does, then I'll have to consider getting a pci serial port card for my desktop computer.

If you have any other ideas, I'd sure like to hear them.

Georg


----------



## Chani

With the Copam I didn't have any troubles at all with the USB adapter cable.

Do a google search for all the numbers you see on the adapter itself. I found the correct drivers for the cable that came with the Copam I'm using right now, and everything turned out well.

Search for both "usb rs-232" and the model number, and you'll find the correct drivers.  Well, for Windows, anyway...


----------



## hdstan

hi,You might try this.Go to uscutter forum. When you get there do a search for usb and posts from tater.I was having the same problem and he helped me get it working with winpcsign,It was on a refine machine but it might work for you.cant hurt to try.good luck


----------



## Dejavutoo

OK, Today I loaded Pltdraw and WinPCSign on my old notebook which has a serial port. I tried to cut with both programs. In both cases the computer hangs up and the programs become unresponsive. Also, nothing happens with the Cutter!

Any Ideas?

Thanks,
Georg


----------



## hdstan

In winpcsaign settings>plotter codes what are your port settings and boud rate.Also are you using the serial cable that came with the cutter? i have tried other serial cables and the wont work.


----------



## mrdavid

will it is all most noon here and I have called them.put what they call Ticket and have not got any call or Email from them yet and they cant tell me that they dont know when I was talking to them when my Pcutter died now I hope I can get help soon becouse know I will be losing money on shirts that I could be cutting


----------



## kenimes

We open at 9am Pacific time, so there could be a time difference. I responded to your PMs you had sent me.


----------



## mrdavid

yes Ken is helping me know thanks


----------



## mrdavid

well they are going to ship new motor to me I did tell them that I would send old one back and I did ask them to ship over nite that I would pay for it .

I did ask for over nite so I should pay for it that is the way I feel


----------



## dodank

mrdavid said:


> well they are going to ship new motor to me I did tell them that I would send old one back and I did ask them to ship over nite that I would pay for it .
> 
> I did ask for over nite so I should pay for it that is the way I feel


ok,
if u had not requested overnite how long would it have taken to revd it. also what made the motor burn up so i no not to try it.
thanks


----------



## mrdavid

Pcut Carriage motor defective part it could of happin to any one now I have the old one out and will put new in soon as I can get it .will keep posting so every one can see how good there help is and if there is any problems so far I am very happy!!


----------



## dodank

mrdavid said:


> Pcut Carriage motor defective part it could of happin to any one now I have the old one out and will put new in soon as I can get it .will keep posting so every one can see how good there help is and if there is any problems so far I am very happy!!


so let me get this straight. r u saying that it was nothing u did but the motor just burn out while u were using it. and if it is a defective part how many machines will have this problem being that u have only had it less than a month. also, how long would it take to get a replacement on a major part of the machine if u had to request overnite. i know time is crucial when u have work already in house, but i'm just curious to how long would it normally take to get the part to get the machine up and running again.


----------



## mrdavid

dodank it was nothing I did to make it go out I dont think there is any problems with any of there cutters I used to make cars at GM and yes every now and then you would here of bad part but it had nothing to do with the company it happins and I am happy so far with them and I do like there cutters and think they are very good it would take 3 to 4 days to have it shipped and yes all of the companys will ship this way I just have some jobs that need to get out in three days and feel I should have to pay for over nite like I said when it comes to parts on any cutter it can get bad part and not know they do check them out before shipping but I could of had this for months and still would need to do this or not.. now I know what make the cutters work and how easy it is to work on them any one need there cutter fix send it to me I can fix them LOL


----------



## freemane1

I have had my CT630 since Oct. and haven't had a bit of trouble. The guys are very good at getting you the help you need as quick as possible just go to their forum and you won't find many complaints as the guys are reading the posts and responding almost as quick as the problem is posted.


----------



## kenimes

Part is going to ship today, and it will go overnight because he wanted to pay for overnight shipping. Had he just wanted it sent normal without charge, we would have shippied it via USPS Priority mail...about 3-4 days.


----------



## dodank

kenimes said:


> Part is going to ship today, and it will go overnight because he wanted to pay for overnight shipping. Had he just wanted it sent normal without charge, we would have shippied it via USPS Priority mail...about 3-4 days.


hold up guys,
first of all i know they r good machines, i have one remember? my questions were not meant to intimidate anybody i just want to know for my future reference. david, i know us cutter is a great company and ken is sincerely very helpful. i wasn't trying to bash or anything. i know machines break down, even the most well built ones in any industry. i'm sorry if it seemed like that what where i was heading. i love my pcut. i just wanted to know. and for the record, i'm trying to save up for me a copam 2500. i knew that they would take care of it when it happened the procedure was my concern for if God forbid something did happen while i'm operating with one machine i will know what to expect. one last thing, if i didn't think us cutters were worthy, believe me the way i hate to be screwed by anyone. i would not take the time to defend my purchase of a product.
i just don't want to do anything on my end to screw up something. 

u guys have a nice day!


----------



## mrdavid

it was just one of them things I know you where not Bashing and I know where you where go with this but there is nothing that I would be scared to cut or try when I am ask to change A program or to cut just now I now if some thing dois go wrong I can fix it my self and not have to ship it back and have them fix it I think this makes it more useful to me as A buyer


----------



## kenimes

dodank said:


> hold up guys,
> first of all i know they r good machines, i have one remember? my questions were not meant to intimidate anybody i just want to know for my future reference. david, i know us cutter is a great company and ken is sincerely very helpful. i wasn't trying to bash or anything. i know machines break down, even the most well built ones in any industry. i'm sorry if it seemed like that what where i was heading. i love my pcut. i just wanted to know. and for the record, i'm trying to save up for me a copam 2500. i knew that they would take care of it when it happened the procedure was my concern for if God forbid something did happen while i'm operating with one machine i will know what to expect. one last thing, if i didn't think us cutters were worthy, believe me the way i hate to be screwed by anyone. i would not take the time to defend my purchase of a product.
> i just don't want to do anything on my end to screw up something.
> 
> u guys have a nice day!


 
I didn't take it the wrong way....just happy to answer your questions....job security for me.


----------



## dodank

mrdavid said:


> it was just one of them things I know you where not Bashing and I know where you where go with this but there is nothing that I would be scared to cut or try when I am ask to change A program or to cut just now I now if some thing dois go wrong I can fix it my self and not have to ship it back and have them fix it I think this makes it more useful to me as A buyer


thanks guys. we friends again? lol


----------



## mrdavid

all ways every ones friend LOL


----------



## mrdavid

Ok put new motor nothing it still does not work and when calling just get voice mail now I am at $400 dollers and cant use the Pcutter and yes I am mad


----------



## kenimes

mrdavid said:


> Ok put new motor nothing it still does not work and when calling just get voice mail now I am at $400 dollers and cant use the Pcutter and yes I am mad


 
Send me a PM with your phone number and I will call you to determine if it might be another part, or if we just need to replace the unit altogether.


----------



## mrdavid

Ok just talk with Ken know they are sending new mother board for the cutter we dont think it was the motor and could by that sending me out now so will let every one know what happins after that if this dont work then they will send out new one


----------



## mrdavid

will the mother board did not work so now I get my money and lose some in shipping or send me out new one whitch I still pay for shipping but will have cutter that will work NOW IT IS UP TO US CUTTER????


----------



## mrdavid

Ok voice mail never can get any one. Voice mail is full cant leave anything


----------



## mrdavid

Ok UsCutter is sending me new cutter now I am happy thanks


----------



## kenimes

mrdavid said:


> Ok UsCutter is sending me new cutter now I am happy thanks


Sorry, I was not in yesterday due to car troubles, but got your messages and responded today.

I wish the motherboard would have worked for you, but maybe it is best if we just get you a new machine.


----------



## TVS

Well i`m back from my break in Ireland, and see the trea has growen quite bit  

Anyways, just to let every one know i got my money back for the cutter and the person who sold me it was very sorry for all the issues and was sincear about it all.
To boot he said i may keep the cutter and see if i can get it working, so well happy.

I have now bought a A3 size one for the time been with optical lazer eye ect and been trying out today and its great fun lol.
Will be still trying to make some scence out of the other cutter and why it wont work and so will continue to keep on trying to get it working.

Thanks for all the help from every one and please keep the post subject open if possable and i will try follow up what i find out.

Jim


----------



## mrdavid

Hi will still waiting on the new cutter that US Cutter is sending me to replace the one that did not work did send the old one back


----------



## kenimes

mrdavid said:


> Hi will still waiting on the new cutter that US Cutter is sending me to replace the one that did not work did send the old one back


 
Had to wait till we got your cutter back so we could get the blade holder out of it and ship it with you new unit. Got your old unit on Friday afternoon, and your new unit is shipping out today. I sent you a PM with your FedEx tracking number.


----------



## mrdavid

thanks Ken cant wait to play with this one


----------



## kenimes

No Problem


----------



## Knehmer

Would anyone have an already designed template for a box?--have to participate in a bake sale on Saturday and would like to wow them with a box created on my cutter


----------



## comanchero

freemane1 said:


> I have the CT630 and so far I don't have any complaints. I am just now starting to cut for t-shirts and I will be using Sissal easy weed to start and see how it goes. Enjoy your cutter.
> 
> Freeman


How did you set up your CT630? I am trying to get it to cut, it recognizes the cutter, it sends the job, but it won't cut. I am using Flexi 8.6v2. I a not sure if it is my setup or my software. Can you Help me? 
Thank You
Comanchero


----------



## GLAMOUR

mrdavid said:


> I will keep ever one posted to what the out come is its no big deal it can happin to any one. this is why they call me the Mad Scientist becouse I am all ways testing stuff out and giving feed back to what happins


Good day every one, i have just bought a new CREATION CT630 with artcut software and it is not working for me. I tried to cut out my name and it is showing me erro. What do i do about this? can any one help me the drivers software? i really need it so i can check if the cutter is working. Thank you for your understanding. I await your swift response to my post.

Glamour


----------



## GLAMOUR

Good day every one, i have just bought a new CREATION CT630 with artcut software and it is not working for me. I tried to cut out my name and it is showing me erro. What do i do about this? can any one help me the drivers software? i really need it so i can check if the cutter is working. Thank you for your understanding. I await your swift response to my post.

Glamour


----------

